
Exarcheia: the self-governing community Athens police want rid of - skitout
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2019/aug/26/athens-police-poised-to-evict-refugees-from-squatted-housing-projects
======
aritmo
Real estate at this part of Athens should be very depreciated.

